# National Airborne Day! (8.16.09)



## Trip_Wire (Aug 11, 2009)

In Honor of all paratroopers! National Airborne Day 16 August 2009!

Airborne-Hymn to the fallen

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdBFPUKajzk&feature=related[/ame]


Band of Brothers-Hymn to the Fallen

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frtYmtpwcds&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 11, 2009)

That means I get to open a bottle of bourbon ?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 11, 2009)

My Dad was in the 82nd in the 60's.  long live the AIRBORNE!


----------



## Muppet (Aug 11, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> That means I get to open a bottle of bourbon ?





Have a snort for me also. 

F.M.


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2009)

Blood on the Risers....

A coworker is going to Amsterdam for vacation, I told him if he doesn't at least go to Nijmegen he should turn in his 82nd Airborne Association membership.

He's already plotted the DZ's and Waal crossing on his GPS.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 12, 2009)

God bless all of our paratroopers, past...present...and future!


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 12, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> Have a snort for me also.
> 
> F.M.



I'll have a few for ya Bro'  :cool:


----------

